# Who will win face off?



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Select your winner! My vote goes for Laura.

Derek
Laura
Nicole
Roy


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for doing the poll HJ!


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

I think Roy has the most overall skills to be competitive no matter what they throw at him.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Roy and Laura have been the strongest performers throughout. But you have to hand it to Nicole for her amazing comeback efforts. If she nails the final challenge, I wouldn't object to her stealing the prize.


----------



## Rage (Oct 23, 2012)

I can't vote yet but Roy seems the strongest and fastest in this one......in construction, technique and overall execution. But I like Laura too because of the imagination.......that and the fact she looks so good.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Laura's creations have always been more creative in a makeup/appliance aspect to me, whereas Roy seems to be a tad more accessory oriented. Could you just imagine what the two of them together would have made for the Star Wars challenge? I hope Laura wins but at this stage who really knows.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I understand the vote is via twitter and texts? If that is the case, my I suggest we all vote Roy!? I will get a Twitter account just for that if it's an option.


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

JustJimAZ said:


> I understand the vote is via twitter and texts? If that is the case, my I suggest we all vote Roy!? I will get a Twitter account just for that if it's an option.


I'd be up for a write in vote.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Well Roy didn't make it into the final 3 which was a surprize to me.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

A write in win would be hilarious.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Well Roy was voted off. Disappointing because I felt he was the strongest. One bad week after winning or being top 2 consistently. And I thought his snake was better than the weregirl anyway.

But our of those left I'd have to pick Laura. Derek has just lately started to come around and Nicole just hasn't impressed me.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I can't believe Roy isn't in the final 3. It's a breathtaking injustice. My limbs actually felt weak when they sent him packing. Oh well, he showcased his incredible skills and I have no doubt that the job offers will pour in. Meanwhile, if you want a sculptural mess drenched in red paint, Derek's your man.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Laura has been consistently the best designer, I'd like to see her win. Nicole should have been kicked off at that last challenge, I wasn't convinced by her werewoman at all. Roy lost because of one bad choice of putting a wig on his great makeup.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

In Roy's defense, I watch Grimm all the time, and the creatures have hair. I read a couple of interviews that he did in the past few days, which give a lot of insight. He kinda knew he was about to go home. He had a rather interesting off camera discussion last week with Glenn Hetrick about a creature with no nipples, so he sculpted nipples this week. Which was the first thing Glenn looked for on the chest piece. Then Glenn asked him why he sculpted them this week, again off camera. Roy responded " Because you asked for them last week." Which kinda torqued Glenn off. Roy is actually taking the dismissal quite well, though, and has plans for a few movies in the coming months, according to his blog.

Nicole's looked like she ran down to a Halloween store and bought a cheezy wolfman costume and glued it on the model.Then, as an afterthought, she glued the ears on top of a wig. It looked fake, was weakly costumed, and badly painted.

Derek's actually impressed me this week. It had an awesome paint job on it, and looked like something you might actually see on Grimm.

WTF was that thing that Laura built? Other than totally unimpressive, I mean.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^I believe it was a cross between a beetle and a Predator I liked it - the bright colors and blockiness are very true to what most beetles look like. I also liked how the model played into the character.

I'm also sorry Roy was eliminated, but I'm sure it won't hurt his career. He's very professional, a superb time manager, a phenomenal fabricator, and has a good sense of humor from what I saw (best comment from last night - "It looks like bad sex hair"). Frankly, I'd love to see him working with Laura on a project. That would kick some serious butt.


----------



## Rage (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm disappointed that Roy left as well, I really thought he was going to take it all. But with Laura left my support swings to her. You know the thing that really gripes me about these kind of shows is that I wonder who the judges actually vote for.......the participants or the ratings. If it's show about who does the best of something that the public ultimately decides, then why shouldn't the public decide in the beginning. Case in point is who decides Glenn Hetrick's stuff is any good?.........the public. 

Anyway I wish Laura and Roy the best of luck.


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Well after watching last nights episode, I'm torn.

Laura has had the best overall performance through all the challenges, but I liked Nichole's work better last night.

Tough decision.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Well it is over, and I will not say who for those who have not seen it. I did guess the winner based on my experience with seeing how America tends to vote in these things, not who I would have selected though. I will say that I thought all 3 of the final entries were really good.


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

heresjohnny said:


> Well it is over, and I will not say who for those who have not seen it. I did guess the winner based on my experience with seeing how America tends to vote in these things, not who I would have selected though. I will say that I thought all 3 of the final entries were really good.


I won't say either, but I agree completely with how you just phrased that so it's easier just to quote you.


----------

